# Curious



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've tried to figure out what colour one of my mice is, but have had no luck. This is what she looked like when I first got her:


















And this is what she looks like now (on the right):









She hardly has a hint of yellow on her anymore except towards her underside.. This colour change has occurred over 3 months.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would guess brindle...? Maybe RY with EXTREME sootiness? Is she fat or just pregnant?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I would guess broken brindle...My brindles were kind of yellow color when they were young and then they darkened up when they got older. I thought they were recessive yellow with sootiness, but they are definitely brindles. I'd guess that she is pregnant...If she were fat she would be more smooth but she looks like she is more lumpy.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

What does RY stand for... Recessive yellow? Are there different types of brindle? I had some brindle babies a while ago that were born with very distinct light and dark patterns, but the mouse I posted about was very yellow and just went "agouti" all over. When I think brindle, this is more the pattern that comes to mind:










And yes, all 3 mice in that picture were 2 weeks pregnant.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

They both look like they are brindles...I have a grey brindle as well. If you want to make sure your mouse isn't agouti you can check by pushing the fur around. If it has a dark grey undercoat it is agouti, if not it is most likely brindle. RY does stand for Recessive Yellow.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Deffinitely broken brindle!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Also I forgot to say this, and I don't know if you know it already but there are striped and sooty brindles, so even if your mouse doesn't have stripes it may still be a brindle. I'm gonna see if I can find some pictures of my brindles to compare to :]
here is a broken agouti:








striped brindle: [same guy]








if there was any mouse I'd compare your coloring to it would probably be this one...








grey brindle:








sooty brindle:








sorry about the sudden picture overload...I'm an art student and when I start anything with photography it goes overboard!!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for all the pictures!

So will the last mouse pictured, the sooty brindle, turn dark all over eventually? And is there any way to predict if a yellow mouse will turn brindle?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I have had problems predicting the sooty brindles from the sooty recessive yellows, but you can tell when they get older...The yellows are more patchy. The sooty male I have there hasn't changed color from then. Only thing that has changed is how obese he is >.< I tried to get him to run, or climb or anything, but he just wants to curl up in his little crocheted nest. I have some sooty yellows they have a bit more sootiness than other yellows I have seen but It will show the patchiness. Excuse their appearance they like to sleep under the water bottle. : /


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep,a broken brindle.
Brindles range in colors and markings (stripped, sooty & unmarked) 
I try to keep my brindles and RYs seperate now so I can tell whats what,lol


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you! So a RY and a brindle can both darken as they age? Is there any that stay that pretty yellow colour? lol I still have so much to learn!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I have a recessive yellow buck who has a lovely yellow color. His name is professor...because his does were pinky and the brain XD








he is old and fat now because he has an exercise wheel, but he prefers to sleep the days away.




I also have some broken yellows...which I have a video of.




my handsome boys :3
Both RY and brindle can darken, but usually RY don't darken as much...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a broken RY that's been the same color for 4 months. I think it depends on the mouse. If you breed from some that are sooty, their offspring may be quite sooty. If you breed from non sooty, chances are the color will stay relatively even.


----------

